# Rc4WD Stomper Project



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

Hay it's been a wile, Just been working on my Rc4WD Stomper ~ Clodbuster Project. The chassis is just basically the first generation Rc4WD Stomper chassis with different wheels & tires. It has the plastic T-60 Axles.
The first pic is of the clod body when I first got it, The wheelbase was just a little off / chassis 11 1/4" ` Body 11" WB With a little adjustment to the suspension as moving the front leaf springs back 1/8 of an inch it lines up a lot better now. I got the body lowered some from the first pic, but plan on lowering it just a little more to end up close to the last pic of the 1.1sc. 1987 Chevy 4X4 / Complete with the side moldings. The paint will be just one shade darker red then now. 
" Would like to see your Trail Truck chassis with a Clod body on it "


----------



## transambill (Jun 4, 2005)

A couple of mine,

The body is just setting on the chassis on this one.










My latest that I'm currently working on.


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Nice trucks*

Very nice trucks 'transambill' I had to look twice to see if the Blue & White one was a real truck or not, And I like the hood on the Gray one, Going to attempt to make a cowl hood like that for mine.


----------



## transambill (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks,the blue and white one is just setting on that chassis, that chassis doesn't go with that body. That body got an SCX10 chassis with MRC axles and 1.5 wheels/tires that fit under the wheel wells. It's more a shelf queen than anything else, I'm afraid of wrecking that body.lol 
The cowl hoods are not to bad, here's one a guy over at RCCrawler did.

http://www.rccrawler.com/forum/pain...stomization-how-make-hood-scoop-cab-back.html


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Trail Truck update*

I had it almost done as you will see in the first pic. ~ Then got the nerve to try an L88 Style hood scoop to eliminate that dang blower. Bought a 2.0mm thick 7"X12" piece of styrene and just went for it. It's turning out good so far.
The body paint is Rust-Oleum Metallic "Paint & Primer In One" (Rustic Mist) It go's on very thin so many coats are required. The hood scoop will be the same color when finished. To get the curve on the top of the scoop I just used a lighter to soften the plastic just enough to shape it. For the sides I made a temp-let from cardboard. On a scale of difficulty to make only 4 out of 10 if your a model car builder also. This was my first attempt at an L88 Scoop in 1:10th scale.


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Up-Date On Clod Scoop*

I couldn't leave good enough alone and added a front section
to my Clodbuster Hood Scoop with window screen in the two port openings.
I got the taillights & side lights painted sill have to put on the side molding.


----------



## peshagurl (Jul 17, 2017)

*What?!*



transambill said:


> A couple of mine,
> 
> The body is just setting on the chassis on this one.
> 
> ...


----------

